# Copie de fichiers exec seulement



## Jingle (15 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai un petit problème, pas existentiel en lui même puisque je peux le faire à la main.
J'ai un dossier contenant des exécutables, leur fichiers sources et objets, des Makefile, des README

ex:
toto.c
toto.o
toto
tata.c
tata.o
tata
Makefile
README

J'aimerai ne copier que les exe  (toto et tata).

J'ai toujours la solution de tout copier et de supprimer les .o, .c via rm *.c/o et Makefile et README manuellement, mais, je suis sur qu'il y a une autre technique, par exemple en me servant de l'attribut du fichier, si il a le flag x ou pas, m'évitant ainsi de tout copier.

Merci pour m'aider dans mon challenge

Jingle


----------



## ceslinstinct (15 Janvier 2010)

Jingle a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un petit problème, pas existentiel en lui même puisque je peux le faire à la main.
> J'ai un dossier contenant des exécutables, leur fichiers sources et objets, des Makefile, des README
> ...


Bonsoir

Pourquoi pas utiliser un AppleScript qui feras le travail a ta place.

Il a été créé pour faire des taches répétitives.

@+


----------



## Jingle (17 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir,

J'ai oublié de le préciser, c'est pour faire cela sur Ubunutu. Donc pas d' Apple script...

Merci pour ta suggestion.


----------



## GillesF (17 Janvier 2010)

ah, alors il vaudrait mieux aller voir sur les forums ubuntu


----------

